# Important Update



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

Well friends ... I have changed my name from Lady Karen to ... the following: HisSummerRose and also changed my signature tag too - as this is of my husband and myself taken on Mother's Day this yr. and so I wanted to give you heads up ... so if anyone is wanting a friend feel free to add me or send a request !!

I will be back again soon !!


----------

